# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الأسرة >  للمتزوجات فقط !!!!!!!!

## يوسف المصرى

اختى الطيبة

ماذا يكون ردك اذا قال لكى زوجك يوما ما بانه سيتزوج عليكى ؟

ارجو الرد بصراحة

----------


## yoyo_ahmed

بصراحه في وقتها هعيط وبعدها هطلب الطلاق

----------


## يوسف المصرى

شكرا لكى مرورك

وسعيد ان اول مشاركة لكى بالمنتدى فى احد موضوعاتى 

وبانتظار ردود اخرى

----------


## زوزو عادل

السلام عليكم
سوف اناقشه فى الموضوع واعرف ماهى نقاط تقصيرى فى حياته
واعرف لماذا فان اقنعنى ساتركه يتزوج ويعيش حياته كما يريد وكما يشاء
وان لم يقنعنى لم اوافق على زواجه وبردو هطلب طلاقى منه

بس انا بحب زوجى وستعده اضحى له فى سبيل سعادته
بس هو اللى يجى ويقولى انا مش عاوزك وعاوز اتجوز واحده تانيه

شكرا على الموضوع

----------


## يوسف المصرى

ما شاء الله

رأى يدل على رجاحة عقل

بارك الله فيكى اخت زوزو

----------


## marwa_am2006

السلام عليكم
بصراحة انا مش عارفة انا ممكن اعمل اية بس اول حاجة هاقولها لية انا قصرت فى اية وبكل الحلات انا عمرى ماهاقبل بوضع زى دة وهانهار طبعا ومن غير ما تضحكى علية انا ممكن اموتة واموت نفسى ولا واحدة تانية تاخدة منى وشكرا على السؤال الفظيع دة

----------


## مصريه وكلى فخر

يساتر ليه بس المواضيع الى تحرق الدم دى على الصبح :xmas 32:  

بس انا حجاوبك الف بعد الشر ان حصل هو عارف انا ساعتها حعمل ايه مش حعاتبه حتى وحمشى واقوله يطلقنى من غير كلمه لانه الى يعمل كده فى زوجه زى حاطاه فى عينيها اسمحيلى ميستهلش حتى البصه فى وشه وحربى اولادى احسن تربيه واعيش لهم لانهم اغلى على من نفسى  بس انشاءالله ميحصلش معايا ولا حتى مع اى حد من الستات :xmas 3:  :xmas 3:  :1101:

----------


## nadia a.m.l

هذه اول مشاركة لي  انا نادية عاشقة مصر والمصريين اول شي اعرف الاسباب واذا كانت غير مقنعة سيكون قراري الانفصال طبعا تحياتي

----------


## أنفـــــال

هاسأله الأول .. ليه كدة ..؟
لازم يجاوب اجابة تقنعني بتقصيري تجاهه .
او يرد عليا بعذر شرعي من الاعذار التي تبيح الزواج بأخرى ..
يعني ماتكونش الخيانة طرف مثلا .. مايقوليش اصلي حبيت واحدة تانية مثلا دي اجابة غبية .. !
و سواء كدة او كدة ..
هطلب منه الطلاق .. و هجرجره في المحاكم .. 
و هاطلع عينيه ..
و انا قادرة على ذلك  ::

----------


## نهر الحياة

الاخ الكريم // يوسف المصرى


ماذا يكون ردك اذا قال لكى زوجك يوما ما بانه سيتزوج عليكى ؟

ارجو الرد بصراحة 

الحقيقة مقصرة هى الزوجة التى تنتظر قول زوجها لها انا هتجوز عليكى فالمراة تشعر بهذا منذ تفكير زوجها فية وقد تكذب 

حدسها لتمر الحياة وهى كالنعامة تدفن راسها فى الرمال او لانها ليس لديها الشجاعة على المواجهة  فلا اصدق ان رغبة 

اى زوج فى الزواج باخرىتكون خافية فلنا فى هذا جهاز ردار قوى جدا يعمل عن بعد وقرب وفى كل الاتجاهات

والحق اقول انة اقسى خبر قد تسمعة المراة لانة يشعرها بالاهانة وان زوجها الذى احبتة واخلصت لة فضل عليها غيرها 

فلزواج الثانى حق كفلة الله للرجل بشروط قد يغفلها لانها قد لا تكون متوفرة فى حالتة فهو يبحث عن حقوق قننت وحددها

 الله دون ان ينظر فيما علية من واجبات فرضها علية الله 

ولانة حقة فمن حقى ان ارفض استمرار الحياة معة 

ولكن ان شخصيا لن اجلس معة لاناقش مدى تقصيرى فطالما فكر باخرى انتهت ما بيننا من روابط وسوف اطلب الطلاق

ويحضرنى مثل شعبلى يقول ((اشوفة فى البحر متدلى ولا اشوفة جمب عروسة متجلى ))

واخر يقول 

  ((جنزتة ولا جوزتة ))

اسفة للاطالة 

بورك فيك وجوزيت خيرا

----------


## زوزو عادل

*الاخت الفاضله نهر الحياه*
*لقد زاد ععد البنات عن عدد الرجال* 
*فكل رجل يعادله 7 بنات الان*
*ومن علمات القيامه زيادة عدد النساء سبعين مره بالنسبه للرجال*
*فلو كل واحد تزوج واحده فقط ازدادت العنوسه وازدادت الفحشاء*
*فمن الممكن ان يتزوج الرجل دون تقصير من زوجته ولكن ليعف امراه اخرى*
*وهذا ثوابه عند الله* 

*جزاكى الله خيرا*

----------


## قلم حبر مر

يا خبر ده انا كنت اموته ولا اقبل ان يتزوج غيرى ابدا فانا احبه فوق الوصف ان هذا الخبر مثل ان يقال لى هل تريدى الموت ام الحياه فهو الحياه بكل ما بها من حلو ومر ايضا

----------


## يوسف المصرى

بصراحة سعيد بكل المشاركات 
دمتم بخير

----------


## وزة

اكيد ممكن اكون قصرت في حاجة لاكن كان المفروض كان ينبهني ليها

----------


## Ahmad SOGR

اصعب شىء على الانسان انو يستحمل ان حد يشركو فى انسان بيحبو ان شخصين اموت ولا اعيش اليوم دة شكر

----------


## يوسف المصرى

اعزكم الله ويارب كل واحدة تصحى لزوجها ودوما تحاسب نفسها وتراجع علاقتها بيه حتى لاتفاجأ بزواجه من اخرى

----------


## ((سعودية))

عارف اخي الكريم لو قالي زوجي كده؟؟؟حعمل ايه


احط ايدي على خصري واقولو بالقامد...مشاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالللل  لللللللله...

----------


## يوسف المصرى

ماشاء الله 

عمرك 9سنين وداخله موضوع المتزوجين

ههههههههه

اهلا بيكى اختى الطيبة

----------


## ((سعودية))

انا أد امك ياسيدي.....

ههههههههه


اهلا بيك اخي الطيب

----------


## يوسف المصرى

شكرا لكى اختى سعودية

دمتى بخير

----------


## سمسم محمد

سوف ابعد عنة فترة لكتم غضبى ثم بعد ذلك انقشة واعرف ما الذى قصرت فية بعد الشر طبعا ولكن ان فعل فاكيد انى قصرت معة فى شى وربنا يستر

----------


## يوسف المصرى

ماشاء الله

ربنا يمتعك بالحكمة والصبر

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

بس هو يفكر يعملها بس

وساعتها ابقى افكر فى الموضوع وممكن اعمل فيه ايه اقتله ولا اقتله ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## يوسف المصرى

ياساتر يارب

----------


## wafaa hamza

الكلام حاجه ولما الواحده تتزنق فى موقف مهبب زى ده حاجه تانيه وبالتالى التصرف
هيتوقف على الحاله النفسيه وشكل العلاقه بين الزوجين والعيال صاحيين ولا نايمين و.......................

----------


## يوسف المصرى

يارب العيال تفضل صاحيه

----------


## تقي جاد

بارك الله فيكم أحبائى الكرام و أرجوا التوفيق لكما

----------


## يوسف المصرى

شكرا تقى للمشاركة

----------


## عاصيه

لقد صور لنا الاعلام غير الهادف مسالة الزواج الثانى تلك تصويرا يوجب لكل ذات لب(عقل)رفضه  وذلك لانهم يحاربون الاسلام ويعادون افضل مشرع عرفناه ف الكون وهو حبيبي وحبيبك هو الله سبحانه وتعالى وبصفتى متأثرة بتلك النشأة السينمائيه والتليفزيونيه اطلب منه سبحانه الا يضعنى فى هذا الموقف.عموما الزواج الثانى من افضاله على الزوج انه يصلح له ما فشل هو ف اصلاحه الا وهو الزوجه الاولى ورب ضارة نافعه.على فكرة انتوا ناس فاضيه

----------


## يوسف المصرى

شكرا لكى اختى الطيبة على المشاركة

----------


## نهر الحياة

الاخت العزيزة \\ زوزو عادل 


انا اولا اسفة لتاخرى فى الرد معذرة 

انا متفقة معاكى جدا فى ان عدد البنات اكثر من عدد الاولاد ولكن ممكن اوى بدل ما زوجى يعف واحدة زى ما بتقولى طب ما يزوج شاب ويتكفل بزواجة وهم كتير الشباب اللى مش قادر يتزوج انا مش بمنعة من حقك اعطاه لة الله وان كان قد قال عز وجل ولن تعدلو بين النساء ولو حرصتم ولكنى لا استطيع ان اتقبل زواجة بغيرى وكما لة الحق فى الزواج لى الحق فى الاستمرار او التوقف 
واللى تقبل انها تكون زوجة ثانية هى حرة كل واحد وظروفة 
واختلاف الراى لا يفسد للود قضية   

اسفة للاطالة واشكر لك التواصل واعتذر عن التاخير 
دمتى سالمة وبخير

----------

